# { PSX } LSD - Dream Emulator



## gameboi9321 (Oct 19, 2012)

_*LSD* (Also known as LSD: Dream Emulator) is a semi-rare video game released in Japan in 1998 for the Sony PlayStation video game consolebased on a dream journal that Hiroko Nishikawa, a staff member at Asmik Ace Entertainment, had been keeping for a decade. It is one of three products released about the journal (the others being a music CD, called LSD And Remixes and the journal itself, published as Lovely Sweet Dream in limited quantity). The game has earned itself a small cult following due to the generally disturbing nature of the game and its content.

WARNING. If you wish to play this game, and are likely to have *seizures due to flashing lights*, DONT play it.


_


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Oct 21, 2012)

I've downloaded that rom before. It doesn't work... Or I'm doing something wrong in the emulator. IDK, Wish I could play it.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you have the right .Bin file? You might need scph1001.bin to play japanese PSX games on the emulator


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2012)

You cannot post links to piracy websites. You should edit that out if you want this thread to stay up.

But, I have played this. Got about 60 in game days in. It can be boring, but when it isn't...trippy shit.


----------



## Mehru (Oct 28, 2012)

I've played this game too many times, I swear to god the shady guy with the hat and trench coat is way scarier than it should be...


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Nov 7, 2012)

I love watching LP videos of this game!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard of it. I think it's really cool. From what I've seen it gets pretty dreamlike at times. I like how the player will end up in repeats of the same environment, but new events will happen.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like some of the stuff I write in my dream journal.

Just with less talking candy hats and less random landscapes made out of food.


----------

